# Possum In the Fireplace?



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

My puppy Duffy had his first "face to face" with a huge oppossum just last week. He was just waggin his tail and play bowing but the opposum decided to scoot off into the pine trees. I think Duffy thought it was just another kitty to play with. I hope the skunks stay away.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kellyguy said:


> My puppy Duffy had his first "face to face" with a huge oppossum just last week. He was just waggin his tail and play bowing but the opposum decided to scoot off into the pine trees. I think Duffy thought it was just another kitty to play with. I hope the skunks stay away.


Too funny!

I have a vacant lot next to me that is not maintained, it's extremely overgrown. We have all kinds of critters living in it, my neighbor on the other side of it refers to it as the "Wildlife Sanctuary". 

It's full of Rabbits, opossums, raccoons, I've seen several foxes come out of it. Last fall there was a Wild Turkey that took up residence in it. My neighbors on the on the other side have several acres of Farm land in the next town, they took the Turkey out there to live. 

Since the Wildlife Sanctuary is next door, I rarely have critters in my yard, but do at times. They seem to know my two patrol the yard, they stay in the Wildlife Sanctuary where it's safe.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Molly Bloom came in the other day with a big 
playing possum possum in her mouth- all those teeth!! So glad he decided to pretend he was a dead duck, and gosh- wish I'd have had a camera , she looked just like she does with a bird in her mouth even though I'm pretty sure he had to weigh 20#.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

These dogs and their "live toys"! Moose has to patrol the perimeter of our yard several times a day, including his last potty call at night. And that is when the possums and ***** are usually out, as well as some feral cats. He tends to ignore the cats, tho. He has tried to get squirrels a couple of times, but no luck. He also chases the birds off.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Every few years we "host" a family of possums- I was very upset at first until my husband got a ladder, and started shooting photos underneath our balcony decking and captured this baby:










That family stayed throughout the colder season and by spring they weren't really afraid of us and we weren't of them so we could be outside with them looking at us (without dogs of course). They do eat a lot of bugs, including mosquitos, so they did help us in that sense! They are also fairly clean animals. 

Squirrels on the other hand are not welcome here! One year two small flags in our front planters were stolen. We figured it was teenage mischief, no biggie, until my neighbors had their trees trimmed and asked us if we wanted our flags back- yep, the squirrels had stolen them and used them as nesting materials. We have patriotic squirrel thieves here!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Irish Setter, Boots, wanted to make friends with any animal that was in our yard. Maybe because he and my mini lop eared rabbit, Mr. Rabbit were more or less raised together. then the chicken that wouldn't stay in it's yard next door joined him and Mr. Rabbit Of my 5 goldens, KayCee never chased anything or tried to catch anything--the only one of the 5 that was like that. Buck brought several possums in during the Fall, and Honey brought 3 in. Nothing like having to get possums out of your house And I think they are cute little critters.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

We rented a house with a backyard pool. One morning very early, my wife went out to vacuum the pool. Our Golden, was running around the pool going a bit crazy. My wife they noticed a baby possum in the pool, not sure how long it had been swimming. We go it out with a skimmer, after putting our dog in her crate. We turned it over to animal control. From then forward, our Golden had to go out first thing in the morning to "inspect" her pool....for more possums.....??!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I read this to hubby and reminded me of Buck, our golden lost at 12 yrs 3 months to heart failure. Well, when hubby was home he always took Buck for long walks. The next street over is lined with woods on one side and sparse houses on the other. One day Buck went off the little narrow road and into the woods. There just bout 5 feet from the road was a possum hanging in a tree. Jerry managed to get buck on with the walk, but every time they walked by there--as much as 3 weeks would have passed--when they got to that spot, Buck would go off road to that tree. He always remembered where that possum was--tho it was never there again.

And Daddy's quail dogs always remember where they had found birds the last time at that spot. He would let them out of the car and they would run right to the spot a covey of quail was found before. I think dogs can remember a lot more than "experts" say they can. Heck, Daddy enlisted in Jan 1941 and didn't get home until Sept. '45 and his dog Flash went banana's when she saw him. My grandparents and daddy's older brother said Daddy came walking up the land and Flash tore out to meet him and was jumping and leaping, just so excited to see him (she was English setter, his quail dog.).


----------

